# Flashfilm aus einer HTML-Seite im Fullscreen öffnen



## commander (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute .
Da ich mich mit Java nicht auskenne bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.
Ich möchte einen Flashfilm aus einer HTML seite  im Fullscreen öffnen.
Ich habe auch ein Skript dafür. Damit klappt das schon fast.
Im Internetexplorer klappt alles nur bei Netscape bleibt noch oben was stehen.
Kann man das auch wegbekommen???
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???


```
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
    <script language="JAVASCRIPT"><!--
    var platform;
    var browser;
    var version;
    var adjWidth;
    var adjHeight;
    version = parseInt(navigator.appVersion);
    if(navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Win') == -1) {
      platform = 'Macintosh';
    } else {
      platform = 'Windows';
    }
    if(navigator.appName.indexOf('Netscape') == -1) {
      browser = 'IE';
    } else {
      browser = 'Netscape';
    }
    function EnterSite(){

      if((platform == 'Windows') && (browser == 'IE')) {
      window.open("http://www.dirk-panknin.de/xxx.swf","home","fullscreen=yes");
      } else {
      FullScreen();
      }
    }
    function FullScreen(){

      if((platform == 'Macintosh') && (browser == 'Netscape')) {
        adjWidth = 20;
        adjHeight = 35;
      }
      if((platform == 'Macintosh') && (browser == 'IE')) {
        adjWidth = 20;
        adjHeight = 35;
        winOptions = 'fullscreen=yes';
      }
      if((platform == 'Windows') && (browser == 'Netscape')) {
        adjWidth = 12;
        adjHeight = 12;
      }
      if((platform == 'Macintosh') && (browser == 'IE')) {
        self.location.href = 'http://www.dirk-panknin.de/xxx.swf';
      }
      if(version < 4) {
        self.location.href = 'http://www.dirk-panknin.de/xxx.swf';
      } else {
        var winWidth = screen.availWidth - adjWidth;
        var winHeight = screen.availHeight - adjHeight;
        var winSize = 'width=' + winWidth + ',height=' + winHeight;
        var FlashhilfeWin = window.open('http://www.dirk-panknin.de/xxx.swf', 'Intranet', winSize);
        FlashhilfeWin.moveTo(0,0);
      }
    }
    // -->
    </script>
```

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel geändert._


----------



## bygones (10. Feb 2005)

leider ist das JavaScript. und das ist was komplett anderes als Java....


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Feb 2005)

Java != Javascript


----------

